# New Smoker Here in North Carolina, First smoke ever attempted with Q-View. Feel free to tell me what



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Guys, Just wanted to show a picture of my first smoke. I am about an hour in and things are looking good, havent had to chase temps yet. I guess only time will tell


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

sry double post, figured id show the beer that makes smoking so much fun


----------



## mossymo (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking good... the chicken don't look bad either! Looking forward to seeing the finished pics...


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

coming off the smoker and into the oven


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks really good but why into the oven?


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

i was following the instructions on http://wyntk.us/smoked-chicken-quarters. The final results to follow ive just got to finish feeding the girlfriend.


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

The finished product, turned out awesome. Even my girlfriend liked it and shes the picky est eater i know.


----------



## manana (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## wjordan52 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks great MM! Let us know how it turns out. Where in NC are you?


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

> Looks great MM! Let us know how it turns out. Where in NC are you?


down here on the coast at Carolina beach. You from NC as well? Also i posted some pics of the final product but they got flagged to go to the moderators...not really sure why. Just a picture of some chicken.


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 17, 2012)

You had me at Blue Moon!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome!!  Looks like a success.  Every thing goes to mods till you get a higher post count.  It keeps the spam down.


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 17, 2012)

> You had me at Blue Moon!!


lol its one of my favs


----------



## wjordan52 (Jun 18, 2012)

themaytagman said:


> down here on the coast at Carolina beach. You from NC as well? Also i posted some pics of the final product but they got flagged to go to the moderators...not really sure why. Just a picture of some chicken.


Yeah, Charlotte. If you add your location to your profile it'll show in the upper right corner. And I see the final pic made it up... nice.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## alelover (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice to have you with us.  Have you joined our NC Smokers group yet?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/4/north-carolina-members


----------



## themaytagman (Jun 18, 2012)

alelover said:


> Nice to have you with us.  Have you joined our NC Smokers group yet?
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/4/north-carolina-members


thx just joined the group, im totally addicted to smoking now. Cant wait for the weekend to try out some ribs. Then the next weekend gonna do a nice big boston butt with my boys.


----------

